# fire-bellied newt larvae



## tp_1986 (Dec 29, 2008)

Will keep it short and sweet... 

Our first fire-bellied newt larvae have hatched... 

HELP!!! 
PLEASE!!!


----------



## iain_thompson (Jan 9, 2009)

hi, sorry can't help with the larvae, i've heard to keep them in shallow water and not to worry if they lie on their sides for the first couple of days as they are just digesting the yolk...HTTP 404 - Web Page not found at Caudata.org link is pretty useful, how did u keep your eggs? in the tank with adults or in a seperate one?...water changes, temperature, plants info etc will be much appreciated, thanks:whistling2:


----------



## tp_1986 (Dec 29, 2008)

Originally, the newts had a plastic plant that they started laying eggs in, so we removed this into a separate plastic tub of water (and laid it down). Then we bought the newts some live plants and just cut the leaves out and placed them in the water. 

About a month has passed, so we went to inspect the eggs (thinking they should have hatched by now or gone mouldy) and found a larvae, then saw another one coming out of its egg. We have moved the larvae and eggs into a small see-through plastic container for now ... but I am awaiting advice from someone who had been emailing and helping me with my newt who was ill (unfortunately it died before I could follow her advice) so will keep you posted. 

I would definitely separate the eggs out, we caught our newts eating the eggs.


----------



## tp_1986 (Dec 29, 2008)

Iain, This is the advice/ caresheet I have been given from someone who runs their own website all about newts. We now have 4 larvae, and about 20 more eggs. Luckily, I have a reliable reptile shop that will take them off my hands if I get them to grow up! 

Eggs will be laid individually or in clusters, depending on specie and will often be attached to leaves of plants. Any eggs you wish to keep have to removed to a seperate tank as the adults will eat the eggs/larvae. Now if you are keeping quite a few eggs, then you should have a large tank as the young are very canabalistic and will eat each other as the larger ones grow. 

The eggs should be laid on a bed of moss, or plant, or removed still attached to the original plant it was laid on. Eggs take approx 2 months to hatch. The eggs will need a light, but constant supply of oxygen or they will develop a fuzz around the egg and will not develop, and spreads to the other eggs. The egg MAY be saved by removing to another tank and using a product called Maroxy, diluted. Aeration is easily accomplished by using either an airstone or get an airpump and attach the hose and run it into the tank, taping it place. Kink the hose using a clothes pin to reduce the bubbles, or get a splitter to easier control the flow. Not too much light at any time for the larvae as light means heat and predators, enough to see the movement of their food.

*Once they hatch:* No gravel for the larvae as they are too small to get at the food. The larvae tank should be bare bottom with aerator and plenty of hiding places and live plants such as java fern. Always use dechlorinated water, same as the adults. Partial water changes should be done once a week or more if necesary at the top so as not to disturb them. I use a turkey baster, works wonders! Test the ph and ammonia weekly and keep the temp cool. 

Now is the time you should provide plenty of food at all times. Also suggest after they are about two month old (after hatching) seperate the larger from the smaller, about 2 to 3 to a tank to help prevent the canabalism. As well to prevent feeding-dominance issues. After hatching, they will be very tiny and will eat only small, live foods. You should have on hand live foods such as the following: whiteworms, brine shrimp, daphnia, pond water, flightless fruit flies, bloodworms, water fleas... Not all foods are available in all areas. Feed twice daily.

The water fleas and insects can be caught by setting out water in a dish outside for a few days. The whiteworms can be bought at most pet stores and are easily reproduced by adding white bread soaked in milk for food and moist soil at room temp.
Redworms follow the same as the whiteworms, and the small ones can be used for the larvae and the larger can be used for your adults. The brine shrimp you can easily find by buying at the pet store a shrimp hatchery kit. SanFransico brand is best. The kit is very easy. The shrimp mix is poured into the hatchery kit, mixed and the shrimp when hatch swim up to a collector bottle on top containing fresh water, in essence washing all the salt off the shrimp, making it safe for the newts. 
Eventually as they grow you can introduce the pinhead crickets and then get into slicing the earthworms and redworms.

Be sure when the newts get about 2 months old, even though they still have their gills, to provide some land areas as they will eventually start to frequent the land for short times. As well, be sure to get a secure screen lid like the adults as they will start to climb!

Eventually as they grow they lose their gills, then you will have to change their set up as they will become terrestrial for an average of a year until they return to the water as adults. You'll still need a water area of course, but more land at that stage. You'll know as the newts will climb onto the land and stay there. Don't be concerned at this stage if they float on top of the water like logs, as they go through an awkward stage during the transition between the water and land phase after losing their gills. It passes but is hard for them to adjust. Too help at this phase it is easier if you lower the water level to just barely cover them, so they can walk on the bottom. This will decrease the stress and they can feed off the bare bottom tank. Air is optional at this stage but partial water changes are essential! Add land areas at this stage. Lots of hiding places! Make it more of a terrarium with shallow water area or shallow water dish changed daily. 
Foods at this stage: pinhead crickets, flightless fruit flies, sliced redworms and earthworms, 3-5 day old waxworms, 3-5 day old mealworms aka very tiny, bloodworms live or frozen. Feed twice a day.


​


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

good luck with them . they are always fun to keep


----------



## iain_thompson (Jan 9, 2009)

I've got all my eggs in a separate 5 gallon at the minute, just snipped the leaves off they were attatched to. Got a couple other containers/tanks available for when they hatch. Got a few 1 or 2 gallon containers knocking about and a big lidded tub: probably about 15 gallon. I've only got about 15 eggs atm and they are all developing fairly well, got some daphnia now as well, Gonna stick them in the tank and let them breed and provide food for the larvae.
Put a couple of live plants in there now as well. They should hatch within the week i think, just doin a partial water change every couple of days at the minute but need to look into getting an air stone (although i've been told this isn't absolutely neccessary) any thoughts? tips? hope some of this helps anyone who is in the same boat as this way seems to be working pretty well at the time being. :2thumb:


----------



## tp_1986 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds good to me (not that i know gallons, etc) 
We have 2 really strong lively larvae, and 2 still on their sides (that I'm concerned about) 
Am going to start putting something together for the larvae with plants, etc in once a few more eggs hatch. 
Where did you get your live daphnia? I've only got frozen. And have you actually seen the larvae eat?


----------



## iain_thompson (Jan 9, 2009)

ah right sorry lol, my eggs are in a 15 liter, with about 4 inches of water. Gonna separate them into little 5 liter tubs once they hatch, none of them have hatched yet but look like they are ready to. I've put two bags of daphnia into the tank with them in the hope they will start producing young and it will be fairly maintenance free, and put two bags in a separate tub to see if they will produce. I bought them from a local garden and aquatic centre, but by looking around it appears that most of the garden/pets shops have them in if you ask, because they weren't really on display and were only 50p a bag so can't complain. Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------

